# Man jailed for killing pup he couldn't afford to have PTS



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Another sicko who should be strung up! At least some justice has been done, & the RSPCA actually acted quickly on this one! I hope some animal-loving inmates with a taste for revenge get hold of him.

Jail for dad who butchered pup | The Sun |News


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Poor puppy  Do you think the picture was used to gain sympathy for the low life that murdered the poor pup?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> Poor puppy  Do you think the picture was used to gain sympathy for the low life that murdered the poor pup?


Wheelchair or not, I'd dish out the same punishment! And it wouldn't be 5 months in jail.


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

If i had my way there would be a live on one wheel and a neutral on the other :devil::bash::cussing:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

They should have jailed the woman too and taken the child off them as neither are fit to be parents. Poor pup  There are far to many stories like this lately:bash:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

I have to agree with you on that Shell as she handed him the knives I mean what person in their right mind sits by and lets this happen. I mean wheelchair or not he is such a sick well i wont put what I think he is, but 5 months is not good enough and for the defendant to say he thought it would take less time for Shadow to die is just ridiculous and how the hell are they going to make sure he doesnt ever own a pet again in his life, Maybe returningt he punsihment he cruelly inflicted on this pup would be more appropriate but then again I am very much an animal lover who hates cruelty on any level to animals and children just like everyone else on this thread


----------



## Moggy (Jun 7, 2010)

We have a cat in at work at the moment. The sick **** put him in a cat carrier, then put him in a cardboard box, taped the box up and dumped him at the local cemetry!! Thankfully someone found him. We think its because he has a large stomach tumour and they didnt want to pay for treatment or pallitive care. We havent put him to sleep yet, as to look at him, you wouldnt even know he was ill!! he is such a happy and affectionate boy, one of my collegues is hopefully taking him to give him a good few months that he has left!! 
We think we MAY have worked out who the clients are and will be reporting them. ive named him plucky - he isnt the luckiest cat although he was lucky to be found!!


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

Some people should just be drowned at birth


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

words fail me, How can someone be so cold hearted, some may say how can I say that as I hunt, but I kill everything humanly and quickly, the pain and terror that poor pup must have suffered he should be banned from keeping animals for life so should his wife/GF


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

THere is a huge difference betweeen what this sick twisted **** did and huntig and killing humanely or for food etc Bosshigg so anyone who condemns you for hunting is not thinking straight at all. The sicko that did this was banned for life but nothing has been said about the g/f being banned but I do agree she should of been punished in exactly the same way as he was for giving him the knives and sitting there doing nothing whilst he did this.


----------



## Lotsofsmoggies (Nov 21, 2011)

Nice of the RSPCA to act so quickly on a case that would grab the headlines, far too much suffering goes on which nothing gets done about.


Oh and I agree with the people who said they should have been drowned at birth and they don't deserve a child. What they going to do when the child gets ill and they need to pay for a taxi/petrol/bus to get them to a doctors?


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

words fail me. don't believe for 1 second that the pup attacke dhis daughter.

does anyone know if any ation was taken against the guy on here who admitted to killing one of litter of shi-tzu (i think) pups?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

*mogwai* said:


> words fail me. don't believe for 1 second that the pup attacke dhis daughter.
> 
> *does anyone know if any ation was taken against the guy on here who admitted to killing one of litter of shi-tzu (i think) pups*?


Huh??? When was this??? :devil:


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Huh??? When was this??? :devil:


A few months ago, instead of taking said pup to the vets, he took it into his own hands :bash: Said it was going to die any way :'(


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i guess he didn't own a gun...


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

sophs87 said:


> A few months ago, instead of taking said pup to the vets, he took it into his own hands :bash: Said it was going to die any way :'(


Sick b*****d!!! :devil:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

HABU said:


> i guess he didn't own a gun...


What if he did?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> What if he did?


 
well if the dog needed put down then a gun would be better than some kitchen knives... that's what folks do here very often...

it's crap that vets charge so much to put an animal down...


----------



## akuma 天 (Apr 15, 2008)

There are enough charities in the UK that would have happily collected the dog for free and tried to rehome it.

I cannot see why any type of PTS was required.

Lazy :censor: :censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor:....


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

mg: there's no end to these low lifes with their despicable actions and lame excuses.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

well the guy certainly doesn't need to own a dog again...

stupid, stupid man...


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

HABU said:


> well if the dog needed put down then a gun would be better than some kitchen knives... that's what folks do here very often...
> 
> it's crap that vets charge so much to put an animal down...


Thats also despicable IMO! So vets charge to inject a dog so it peacefully & painlessly slips into unconsciousness......much nicer than some a-hole slitting it's throat or shooting it! :devil:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Thats also despicable IMO! So vets charge to inject a dog so it peacefully & painlessly slips into unconsciousness......much nicer than some a-hole slitting it's throat or shooting it! :devil:


 
a 12 gauge to the head is painless and instantaneous...


----------



## Dave Balls (Jan 26, 2011)

Zoo-Man said:


> Thats also despicable IMO! So vets charge to inject a dog so it peacefully & painlessly slips into unconsciousness......much nicer than some a-hole slitting it's throat or shooting it! :devil:


Do you eat meat?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

HABU said:


> a 12 gauge to the head is painless and instantaneous...


What a nice way to end a beloved companion's life eh....



Dave Balls said:


> Do you eat meat?


<yawn> No I don't. Why, whats that got to do with this?


----------



## Dave Balls (Jan 26, 2011)

Zoo-Man said:


> No I don't. Why, whats that got to do with this?


Just asking.

I wondered what someone who think its abhorrent to kill dogs, but fine to 'string people up', made of the meat industry.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Dave Balls said:


> Just asking.
> 
> I wondered what someone who think its abhorrent to kill dogs, but fine to 'string people up', made of the meat industry.


Me being vegetarian should tell you what I think of the meat industry.

And me saying things like stringing people up should tell you what I think of people who abuse animals. Remove them from the breeding population of humans I say!


----------



## akuma 天 (Apr 15, 2008)

Dave Balls said:


> Just asking.
> 
> I wondered what someone who think its abhorrent to kill dogs, but fine to 'string people up', made of the meat industry.


The two are entirely different while being very much a like.

The meat industry does involve an amount of slaughter, and I am 100% sure that not every animal dies instantly and pain free, but this is not the norm and the slaughters, if they are called(?) are proffesionally trained and are not doing it for a laugh, laziness or sick pleasure.

There was no excuse for what this guy did, as mentioned before there are so many charities like Dogs Trust and Blue Cross that could have happily taken and rehomed the dog, for free, there was no need for him to do what he did in such a manner.

Litterally 5 mins on the internet and problem solved, no dogs dead, no jail.....


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> What a nice way to end a beloved companion's life eh....
> 
> 
> 
> <yawn> No I don't. Why, whats that got to do with this?


 
is there a nice way?

nice for who?

at least if you take a dog for a walk in the woods he'll be happy and he'll not know what happened...

take it to the vet and he knows something's up... frightened very often... another shot in it's mind...

play fetch... romp in the woods... bam!... never suspected a thing...


----------



## Dave Balls (Jan 26, 2011)

akuma 天;9413057 said:


> The two are entirely different while being very much a like.
> 
> Litterally 5 mins on the internet and problem solved, no dogs dead, no jail.....


Was more aimed at the comments by habu about a bullet to the head and the response it got. In which case there isnt a great deal of difference. 

Im not justifying what he did in any way shape or form, the guy is a c**t. It does amazes me how many 'this guy did this he should be lynched' posts you get on here, with people completely failing to see the irony!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

HABU said:


> is there a nice way?
> 
> nice for who?
> 
> ...


I'll stick to the vets if any of my dogs ever have to be put to sleep thanks...



Dave Balls said:


> Was more aimed at the comments by habu about a bullet to the head and the response it got. In which case there isnt a great deal of difference.
> 
> Im not justifying what he did in any way shape or form, the guy is a c**t. It does amazes me how many 'this guy did this he should be lynched' posts you get on here, with people completely failing to see the irony!


People who have animals in the blood & heart often react to animal cruelty with such emotion that others who aren't as passionate see as OTT, etc. But I still stand by my remarks about how this guy should be treated.


----------



## akuma 天 (Apr 15, 2008)

Dave Balls said:


> Was more aimed at the comments by habu about a bullet to the head and the response it got. In which case there isnt a great deal of difference.
> 
> Im not justifying what he did in any way shape or form, the guy is a c**t. It does amazes me how many 'this guy did this he should be lynched' posts you get on here, with people completely failing to see the irony!


People generally type things they don't mean in a knee jerk reaction to particularlly vuglar acts cruelty, especially towards domestic animals which our culture idiolises and we are brought up to love.

99% of them don't mean it, and given chance to make some of it happen would run a mile.

This of course leaves the 1% that would happily chin him on sight without saying a word or explaining why.....


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

being a vegetarian can make people a bit "testy"...:lol2:


like me when i'm out of coffee...: victory:


yeah though... the guy with the dog was an idiot...


----------



## Dave Balls (Jan 26, 2011)

Zoo-Man said:


> People who have animals in the blood & heart often react to animal cruelty with such emotion that others who aren't as passionate see as OTT, etc. But I still stand by my remarks about how this guy should be treated.


Stringing people up is worse than stabbing dogs imho.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Dave Balls said:


> Stringing people up is worse than stabbing dogs imho.


 
you're not a vegetarian... you don't understand...:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Dave Balls said:


> Stringing people up is worse than stabbing dogs imho.


And your entitled to that opinion.

So what would your punishment be for this guy?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

HABU said:


> you're not a vegetarian... you don't understand...:lol2:


<yawn> vegetarians are nutters aren't they? :roll:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> And your entitled to that opinion.
> 
> So what would your punishment be for this guy?


 
string up his kids and make him watch... then poop on his head...:lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> <yawn> vegetarians are nutters aren't they? :roll:


 i would be... meat is bad for you... but near impossible for me to live without...: victory:


----------



## akuma 天 (Apr 15, 2008)

If we aren't meant to eat meat why are cheese burgers so tasty? :Na_Na_Na_Na:

This is possibly the greatest conumdrum in existance!


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

''Under UK law, all farmed animals have to be stunned to render them unconscious before their throats are cut. However, a special legal exemption means that animals slaughtered, “by a religious method” - i.e. for halal or kosher meat - are exempt from this law and can have their throats cut whilst fully conscious. The terror and pain which these animals experience is immense. They are held in metal crushes or forced onto their backs before having their necks forcibly extended and their throats slashed. Death can take minutes.''

That happens in the meat industry... and it doesn't sound like it takes up to 30 minutes to die. I think he probably DID think it would die quicker.

That doesn't mean he should have done it anyway! The vet had already said they would do it for free! I don't believe that puppy savagely attcked anyone, as there would be marks, it was probably a puppy doing as puppies do and playing. 

On the note of 'if he had a gun' I agree it would have been quicker, humane and the puppy wouldn't have had a clue. Sad though because the puppy needn't have died in the first place.

Oh and I'm vegetarian too :lol2:


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

akuma 天;9413192 said:


> If we aren't meant to eat meat why are cheese burgers so tasty? :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> This is possibly the greatest conumdrum in existance!



ewwww! They are not!! eat real food damnit!


----------



## akuma 天 (Apr 15, 2008)

em_40 said:


> ewwww! They are not!! eat real food damnit!


Cheese Burgers are real food!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

vegetables are what food eats...: victory:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

you know cows have such cute noses!


----------



## akuma 天 (Apr 15, 2008)

HABU said:


> image
> 
> vegetables are what food eats...: victory:


There was an AD in the UK years ago that got banned due to it being insenitive.

It had a picture just like that, and the slogan was;

"When I am a burger, I want to be washed down with a Tango!"


----------



## Dave Balls (Jan 26, 2011)

Zoo-Man said:


> And your entitled to that opinion.
> 
> So what would your punishment be for this guy?


To be honest i haven't given it that much thought, having had it put in my face i think its sad that it happened, but thats about as far as the thought process went. I wouldn't like to be the person handing out sentences on such little information personally.

The aim of the article was to wind people up, its your choice whether you play that game.


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

Wish I hadn't read that now  absolutely horrifying


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

That is bulls:censor:t that the 7MONTH OLD PUPPY could of attack anyone, i have never heard of a puppy do that to anyone and i think i have seen that man before but i live 2 hour's away from him and his wife should definitely get put in jail aswell if she was the one stood their handing him knife's.

If he wanted rid of it so badly why didn't he just give it away to someone or see if pet's at home would put rehome poster's up if i saw that dog for a good home i would of had him.

P.S. I haven't read this thread all the way through so i apologise if i repeated anything or missed anything.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/12/18/nyregion/woman-burned-alive-in-brooklyn-elevator.html


http://brooklyn.ny1.com/content/top...with-murder--arson-in-brooklyn-elevator-fire/


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Firstly, if the guy worked an abbatoir his 'defence' is useless and offensive, even.
Secondly, what the bloomin' eck has being vegetarian got to do with ANYTHING..??...I eat meat and I think its henious too
Finally, as I have said so many times, if you can do that to a defenceless animal...well, I just hope social services are involved, at the very least.


----------



## JPP (Jun 8, 2009)

hope he meets a psycho who loves animals when hes in jail

i would of had that pup in a second:war:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

5plusmany said:


> Firstly, if the guy worked an abbatoir his 'defence' is useless and offensive, even.
> Secondly, what the bloomin' eck has being vegetarian got to do with ANYTHING..??...I eat meat and I think its henious too
> Finally, as I have said so many times, if you can do that to a defenceless animal...well, I just hope social services are involved, at the very least.


 
Abattoir - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary

had to look that word up!

slaughterhouse... : victory:


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Huh??? When was this??? :devil:


a few months back, wish i could remember properly. he reckoned the pup was gonna die anyway, i have no idea what he was basing that on. then advertised the other pups for sale on here. i'm pretty sure he was/is in wales. a few people said they were going to report him.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

*mogwai* said:


> a few months back, wish i could remember properly. he reckoned the pup was gonna die anyway, i have no idea what he was basing that on. then advertised the other pups for sale on here. i'm pretty sure he was/is in wales. a few people said they were going to report him.


 

I remember that thread:devil:


----------

